# Russ, email problems?



## RangerWickett (Feb 1, 2002)

J Ryan just passed along the email woes you've been having.  Just tell me whether you received the following emails:

*Me to you and Jake, with the complete layout and typo suggestions/corrections.

*Jake to me and you, with his comments on my document.

*Me back to you and him, giving my thoughts about OGC.



Also, were you going to replace the old logo with the slightly edited, darker 20 version?  I could likewise change the fourth plate of the scrolling gif to have the new version, if you think it's worth the effort to change it.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 3, 2002)

My email is back up and running as of earlier today, but I didn't get those mails you mention.  Could you send them again?

Also, I'm having trouble with the logo - it's too big and I'm no good with graphics packages.  When I try to make it the right size, it goes all black!


----------

